# very low AMH..any hope please



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I feel so disheartened and hurt

I have recently been told that i have a very low AMH of 1.28 and have severe endo,they are not sure what my egg quality is going to be as endo got so bad I am just waiting for my next IVF to start but lost lots of faith and feel so negative now... please let me know if you have any special stories to restore some hope thankyou


----------



## Bex78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi MM,

If youread yesterday's post on this board "Positive pregnancy result with low AMH" (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247560.0), this should give you the boost you need.

Good luck - it can happen.

PPx


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

dont worry about your egg quality, i have severe endo but my egg quality has always been the highest. But i do have a healthy diet and dont drink or smoke...so if you do either of these it could affect quality. But try not to worry (easy said) do everthing you can to improve the quality

x p.s i also have low AMH and managed to get 3 eggs this time - not good  but 2 grade 1 embies..


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks both so much for your support, would you mind me asking how old you are i am 38 now that is what scares me but i have gone through lots of investigations in the past year and that is why now time is now on my side. I wish you both and all the girls on ff so much luck into your fertility treatment. xxx


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi miss mischief,
I just wanted to let you know that there is always hope of an improvment. Apparently AMH never greatly fluctuates, but I am proof that that is not always the case. 
I have had 3 IVF cycles previously and in the first 2 my AMH was around 7.5, not extremely low, but still on the lower end of the ideal scale for my age. I produced only 4 follicles both time, with no fertilisation the first time and only 1 the 2nd time - unsuccessful result. I wasn't sure if it was worth trying again as I seem to respond so poorly. I had tried everything too - reflexology, accupuncture, ovary stimulating diet -  all to no avail. 
My husband and I decided to give it one more go and if we had the same response it would be our last. It is ironic that this cycle was the best one ever, despite being severely sick just before it, giving up on all healthy eating and being unable to exercise at all due to being ill. I also did no alternative treatments. I was convinced that this cycle would be useless and I think that must have helped in some weird way. Maybe I was more relaxed?
My AMH at the 3rd cycle baseline test was 13.4! I ended up with 15 follicles and had to coast for a week because my oestrogen levels rocketed. Unfortunately coasting damages eggs, so only 6 were retrieved and the two embryos I had put back didn't stick, but it was my best cycle ever and shouldn't have happened after being labelled a poor responder. My consultant was as amazed as me - apparently I am a medical anomaly. Suddenly I am an over-responder and am just hoping that continues! so you never know - there is always hope. Try to relax - easier said than done, I know, but I really believe it's not good to put pressure on ourselves. 
Take care,
Windward


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear windward

Thanks for your lovely reply, you have made me feel more positive and not to give up. ?How is your treatment going
I am the hospital tommorw for amh testing again and to fingers cross pick up drugs

I feel drained sometimes and quite a nervous person, so find it very hard to think everything might be ok, thats why I 
appreciate all your support xxx

speak soon


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi miss mischief,
I am so glad that I helped you to feel more positive. The problem with this IVF malarchy is that there is still so much that the experts don't know and it can be hard to know what to think sometimes. Just remember the end goal and keep going until you feel you have done everything you can do.
I am coming to the end of my 2 weeks on the pill and start sniffing on tues (fingers crossed scan is okay!) so I am just at the beginning of this cycle really. 
I hope that you get better news about your new AMH results and you can start your cycle soon. Let me know what happens and try to find a way to relax and switch your mind off things as much as possible if you can. 
Take care, 
Windward


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have just started the pill today and have scan in couple of weeks, I feel more in control in a weird sort of way when a cycle starts
I expect it gives you focus. After my scan I start injections.......wish I had a crystal ball !! good luck keep me updated with your treatment
and hope all ends with a blessing from above take care xx


----------

